# rust removal



## tech549 (Jan 28, 2016)

tried the molasses rust removal,soak for 2 weeks,before and after pics


----------



## spoker (Jan 28, 2016)

reminds me of the term slower than molassis,on a serious note,i found a plastic container that had a large enough diamiter to put a 26 inch rim in,but a rim in,put enough evapo-rust in to cover rim,put lid on container,works excelent,t=had to search a lot of farm supply paces to find a container with the right diamiter,some expense involve in set up but well worth it,weels come out as nice as they are ever gonna b and you can do wheels till the cows come home


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2016)

A friend of mine has a molasses tank in his yard. Big enough to hold a pick up truck bed. I've seen the before and after. It works great. But he will leave stuff in there for a month or more.


----------



## spoker (Jan 28, 2016)

thats another thing i like about evapo rust way faster,and the way the parts come out will make ya happy!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2016)

I like molasses on my biscuits.


----------



## Daniel J VanDongen (Feb 28, 2016)

Wood bleach worked for me.  I let it soak for a 15 to 20 mins.  Then used a brillo to polish.  Rust was gone.  I'll get some pictures.


----------



## Daniel J VanDongen (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are my pictures


----------



## tech549 (Feb 28, 2016)

ya dan I know I have used wood bleach but I was in no hurry and wanted to see how this worked.these rims had heavy rust and it took 90% of the rust off worked good.i am going to try it on a bike frame next to see how it is with paint.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 28, 2016)

This gets rehashed every so often on this forum. There are dozens of ways to remove rust, but usually the circumstances will shake it down to just a couple. Oxalic acid is a favorite, but it has its risks. It can pull off plating if there is corrosion underneath that plating. It can ruin decals and can ruin paint, depending on the condition and type of paint. Use with caution on painted parts: keep the solution relatively diluted and check the parts often. It can work very well, but it can cause damage in certain circumstances.


----------



## Daniel J VanDongen (Mar 5, 2016)

tech549 said:


> ya dan I know I have used wood bleach but I was in no hurry and wanted to see how this worked.these rims had heavy rust and it took 90% of the rust off worked good.i am going to try it on a bike frame next to see how it is with paint.



I've only used this on Chrome.  I don't think this product should be used on paint unless of coarse you are looking to repaint.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2016)

Daniel J VanDongen said:


> I've only used this on Chrome.  I don't think this product should be used on paint unless of coarse you are looking to repaint.



I have used it on paint and chrome.   I friend soaked his entire bike in it and it looks great. (one part at a time)   There photos are with NO scrubbing, just soaking.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 8, 2016)

Citric Acid is my new favorite "chemical" derusting solution. Its relatively cheap (got 5 lbs for $18 on Amazon.) I just used it strategically on most of the plated parts and both painted fenders on the Emblem bike I recently, finished. Get some and play around with it. Try different concentrations. You will be really impressed. 5-pound By International Spice https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085WHRR4/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_TPT3wbT2VQFAV


----------



## shawn57187 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wood bleach is great - its much faster than molasses. You just have to be careful with the concentration included in your soaking solution, and make sure to check it often so it doesn't eat your finish / paint.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 18, 2016)

Rust removal is not a hobby, it is a way of life. There just happens to accidentally be a bike under the rust...


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 18, 2016)

My first ox bath is about 5 hours in right now   I love it! Mixed a little over 1.5 tablespoons per gallon.  OK chrome it didnt hurt yet.  The very thin '49 red paint did get a touch more pinkish overall and where it was real poor in one spot is now bare metal.   Under the tank and such where the paint was still decent looks great.  It made extra crusty fender brackets look amazingly nice, well painted parts look superb, and heavily crusted-use to be chrome parts it took to bare metal.  Im going to let it cook for the night and see what I got in the AM.  Thanks for the great tip Cabers! Never heard of  such a thing until I came here.  I hope I still got bike parts when I wake up. lol.


----------



## ram.1950 (May 31, 2016)

Where is the cheapest place to obtain the wood bleach/ox bath?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

ram.1950 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to obtain the wood bleach/ox bath?



To my knowledge it's from florida laboratories on ebay.  10 pounds $26.75 delivered.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...880287?hash=item5423067b9f:g:5WUAAOSwPcVVzmma


----------



## tech549 (May 31, 2016)

your local hardware store .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Daniel J VanDongen said:


> I've only used this on Chrome.  I don't think this product should be used on paint unless of coarse you are looking to repaint.



I'm with you , would never use on something painted


----------

